# Διασκέδαση με το Google Translate



## dharvatis (Feb 17, 2014)

1. Open Google Translate.
2. Type some dots (..................................)
3. Select language "Japanese".
4. Click "Listen".

1. Open Google Translate.
2. Paste:
pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk bschk bschk
3. Select language "English".
4. Click "Listen".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2014)

Μηδέν στα δύο. Δεν...


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

To δεύτερο ακούγεται κάπως έτσι. Το πρώτο νάδα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 17, 2014)

Καμιά φορά αργεί λίγο να ξεκινήσει, περιμένετε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Το πρώτο.

Το δεύτερο.

Αν δεν ακούτε τίποτα πατώντας το μεγαφωνάκι, να το κοιτάξετε το θέμα.


----------



## rogne (Feb 18, 2014)

:lol::lol:
:up:


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2014)

Πάρτε κι ένα δικό μου που φανερώνει τις τουρκικές ρίζες της ιαπωνικής γλώσσας, βάι βάι εδώ. 
Βάζοντας στα γιαπωνέζικα αυτό:qqq g.g.g. dddd ... kkkk ... ttt...ccc yyy

Κι αυτό εδώ τι θέλει να μας πει για τα κροατικά άραγε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν ακούτε τίποτα πατώντας το μεγαφωνάκι, να το κοιτάξετε το θέμα.


Ναι, οκ τώρα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2014)

Η αποκορύφωση του σουρεάλ, πάντως, είναι αυτή η ερώτηση:



> Μήπως εννοείτε:
> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。



:lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

http://translate.google.com/#ja/la/yy manamu yy manamu

Καλημέρα


----------



## Marinos (Feb 18, 2014)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> http://translate.google.com/#ja/la/yy manamu yy manamu
> 
> Καλημέρα


:lol: :lol: :up: :up:


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2014)

Ωραίος! Να κάνω μια προσθήκη.


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ωραίος! Να κάνω μια προσθήκη.



Κι άλλη μια. Σε καλό σας σήμερα, ωραία φάμπρικα ανοίξαμε! 

Ωρετι τσαμπου ναμε κι...


----------

